# What temp is lethal to piranha??



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

ive turned my heater off but there is nothing else i can do besides doing water changes with cool water but despite all that the temp in my tank is 91.2 degrees, any suggestions? i dont have too much time and what little time i do have pretty much goes into school. will my Ps be okay at this temperature?? its been like this over the weekend.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thats really really high IMO.

get some fans blowing on your tank. Maybe even ice?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah put some ice on it that will cool it down just make sure u dotn put in to much ice that when it melts the water over flows.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would add some ice in the tank water to gradually bring the temperature down, and try to keep it down. I definitely wouldn't want the temperature getting any higher than it already is.









Good luck buddy.








~Taylor~


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

turn an AC as well


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

or you could just put the ice in a bag and keep it outside the tank. Just a siggestion so it doesn't overflow


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Just make sure the tank is getting alot of oxygen via the filter return and maybe an air pump with a long air wand. Higher temps depletes the oxygen if im not mistaken.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i got the ac cranked and fans going and i left the hood off my tank i have plenty of air in my sump wet/dry bubble wand and my return lines are outa the water now to agitate the surface, i put a couple bags of ice in and ima check the temp right now.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

where do you live? the temp should not get that high w/o heater! ice/air conditioning is a good idea but whatever you do i would get the temp down to 76-80 degrees.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i live in cali and its in my parents house i was gone at school all day i got home and it was about 100 inside the house, so ive pretty much just been trying to get the temp down slowly, but my reds are used to warm temps the operating temp of my tank usually is 82-84 degrees always has been so at least its not a total shock from like 76 or something... stupid hot house


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

umm what kind of fish r u keeping cuz i thaught it was illegal to keep piranha in that state


----------



## oOMPHOo (Aug 21, 2006)

NeXuS said:


> umm what kind of fish r u keeping cuz i thaught it was illegal to keep piranha in that state


Why would you ask that?









Just let it slide!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

rocker said:


> umm what kind of fish r u keeping cuz i thaught it was illegal to keep piranha in that state


out of the mouths of kids, dont ya know.........SHUUUUUUUSH!!!!!!!

nothing is illegal here, except big pictures in your signature,
wheres G.G. / LMAO............


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i believe they sell chillers for tanks, look on dr foster and smiths site, as a quick remedy i would go with the ice and fans ideas


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

wow that is high. durring the little heat wave we were having my tank got to a staggering 86deg. (yeah here in WA) I turned off the heater did water changes with cooler water and floated bottles of ice. (melted withing min)
nothing helped. basically you just need to get the ambiant temp fo the room down so it dosen't keep the tank hot. So if possible close the room up shut the blinds durring the day If you can keep the room cool it will cool the tank. If you have an AC goin get a fan in front of the air duct and direct that cool air towards the tank.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> umm what kind of fish r u keeping cuz i thaught it was illegal to keep piranha in that state


yea it is and so is drugs, murder, under age drinking but sh*t happens you know, im a responsible fish keeper and i would not introduce or release my p into the wild, the reason for them being illegal, so









My tank is currently running at 82 degrees, over the course of like 6 hours so everything is back to normal and my Ps are loving it, im going to keep a watchful eye on my tank during tomorrows hot day as well. thanks for all the input and help to those who helped.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya ive heard of a couple people who have accidently turned it up above 90 and the p's where fine that goes to show there pretty tough


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I hate some of these animal laws..I got a python 10 years ago and a couple of years ago they decide to change the law so they are illegal in NY and im just supposed to give him up..fu*k that..and piranhas being illegal in NY without a permit is retarded..I understand southern states but over here cmon im surrounded by saltwater here in the city and the freshwater we do have is too cold

sorry about being off topic


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

assclown said:


> turn an AC as well


he you said you were Asian and dont want to turn on the A/C (too much money)
what gives man..........







J/K

see rocker, i read all of the posts......keep us posted on the heat
thing, gradualy is the best......

[/quote]
HAHA lmao u remember eveyrthing dont ya. ya i wouldnt need to turn the AC on or fans or ice...im in canada
















but hes in cali..and hes not asian.


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

P's illegal in CA? Ha, look at the "member classifieds" most of the p's "for sale" are in california or the chicago area. Go figure. 
Anyway... back to the subject at hand. 
91 isnt "life threatening", but not good for prolonged periods of time. Although piranhas are some of the most hardy species in captivity, its still dangerous. However, you will notice, when the fish are getting stressed beyond their means, such as what i call laziness lol. When you see them start laying on the bottom on their side, they're on their last leg. 
The ice is a good suggestion, and I would look into a means of keeping the tank cooled. 
79-84 degrees is a good alternating temperature range. Good luck


----------

